

Smartassembly wins the Red Gate million dollar change - pclark
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/09/smartassembly-wins-the-red-gate-million-dollar-change.html

======
icey
It looks like Red Gate is building a miniature empire over there between this
and their incubator program.

~~~
neilgd
Buwahaha

~~~
icey
I assume you work over there? I've heard nothing but good things; and getting
support for SQL Compare has always been top notch ;)

(So you guys are allowed to have a tiny empire)

